# 22 Days off Methadrol still no libido *Got blood work*



## N21 (Feb 18, 2012)

Alright so i was on Methadrol for only *6* days and i stopped because i had no sex drive. I started taking Clomid and BPS Endosurge for PCT and things got a little better but no sex drive and cant do anything. So I went to the doctor and they did blood work and everything came back normal the doctors said. So since my bloodworks normal why is this happening how long until it comes back and what should I do?


----------



## R1balla (Feb 18, 2012)

what are your test and estro levels at? LH?


----------



## N21 (Feb 18, 2012)

R1balla said:


> what are your test and estro levels at? LH?



the doc didnt tell me, just said everything was normal


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 18, 2012)

Is it still both issues mental and physical, as in if hooker A comes up and slaps your boy around it'll do nothing for ya? or is it just mental and not thinking about it  or wanting it every 10sec like a teen that just hit puberty? or both? Reason I ask is if the doc says everything is good, and it truely it (physically/hormonally), you could just be mind fucking yourself.


----------



## N21 (Feb 18, 2012)

Curlingcadys said:


> Is it still both issues mental and physical, as in if hooker A comes up and slaps your boy around it'll do nothing for ya? or is it just mental and not thinking about it  or wanting it every 10sec like a teen that just hit puberty? or both? Reason I ask is if the doc says everything is good, and it truely it (physically/hormonally), you could just be mind fucking yourself.



I honstly think its phychological because i keep thinking about it and its making me depressed. Because if my hormones are in balance I dont see what else could be the problem other than it being in my head. But when my girl trys to do something it doesnt do anything for my situation just stays limp


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 18, 2012)

Just run some test bro and call it good


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

N21 said:


> I honstly think its phychological because i keep thinking about it and its making me depressed. Because if my hormones are in balance I dont see what else could be the problem other than it being in my head. But when my girl trys to do something it doesnt do anything for my situation just stays limp


You may need Cialis or Viagra if your hormones are normal.

How old are you?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 18, 2012)

negative placebo. Just start repeating you're a god like porn star every 3min you'll be good to hook/stick by dinner!


----------



## N21 (Feb 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You may need Cialis or Viagra if your hormones are normal.
> How old are you?


im 21, and i got cialis and it didnt work. but i shouldnt have to use this stuff at my age


Curlingcadys said:


> negative placebo. Just start repeating you're a god like porn star every 3min you'll be good to hook/stick by dinner!



lol ill try it


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 19, 2012)

U can always give me ur girls number and I'll beat it up for u


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 19, 2012)

N21 said:


> im 21, and i got cialis and it didnt work. but i shouldnt have to use this stuff at my age
> 
> 
> lol ill try it



strange. cialis works for me but i have liquid form and it is clearly underdosed so i do double dosage. u have research chem cialis or cialis pills that are prescribed?


----------



## aronsjits (Feb 19, 2012)

Try some horny goat weed and trib. Get some Blue Up that stuff always gives me a harder then normal wood.


----------



## N21 (Feb 20, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> strange. cialis works for me but i have liquid form and it is clearly underdosed so i do double dosage. u have research chem cialis or cialis pills that are prescribed?


my doctor gave me 10mg cialis samples


aronsjits said:


> Try some horny goat weed and trib. Get some Blue Up that stuff always gives me a harder then normal wood.



im going to try to get it.

Do you guys think everything will go back to normal though?


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2012)

Was everything was fine prior to the 6 days of Methadrol? What kind of doc did you go to? Many don't even know what tests to run. Ask the doc for a copy of your labs and post it up. That's the only way anyone here will be able to help you without guessing.


----------



## N21 (Feb 21, 2012)

brazey said:


> Was everything was fine prior to the 6 days of Methadrol? What kind of doc did you go to? Many don't even know what tests to run. Ask the doc for a copy of your labs and post it up. That's the only way anyone here will be able to help you without guessing.


urologist, and yes everything was perfect before metha


----------



## carmineb (Feb 21, 2012)

well, I cant imagine that just being on this for 6 days could be the only reason why the libido hasnt come back, thre have to be other factors at work or working at the time and the metha probably just added to it.  nevertheless, when I did some PH cycles, I had shut down hard once....  It did take some time to get it back tho....  the level of horniness is related to the level of T from all I hear.  So somehow, the T is being all bound up or too much is being converted too fast to something else and you just have to reach a balance again...

Typically, if you were to take the natural hormone enhancement supplements, they can help elevate your natural levels again.  I cant imagine ledig cells having shrunk in only 6 days nor anything that would cause such a strong reaction to the metha, I presume you took minimum threshhold servings a day, (usually what is written on a bottle is minimum threshhold).

I say go the natural supplements like the tribulus, long jack, etc....  and give your body some time to restore itself.  Next time around, maybe it would be good to prime up your levels in this way first before starting a cycle OR dont do a cycle where a product like MAX LMG would cause harsh shut down.   (but 6 days?? I cant believe physically that would cause such a backlash so fast).

it will come back, mine did and it came back stronger when it finally did


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 21, 2012)

Get the #s from your doc. For some reason certain doctors think it's normal for a young man to have a woman's testosterone level.


----------



## N21 (Feb 21, 2012)

carmineb said:


> well, I cant imagine that just being on this for 6 days could be the only reason why the libido hasnt come back, thre have to be other factors at work or working at the time and the metha probably just added to it.  nevertheless, when I did some PH cycles, I had shut down hard once....  It did take some time to get it back tho....  the level of horniness is related to the level of T from all I hear.  So somehow, the T is being all bound up or too much is being converted too fast to something else and you just have to reach a balance again...
> 
> Typically, if you were to take the natural hormone enhancement supplements, they can help elevate your natural levels again.  I cant imagine ledig cells having shrunk in only 6 days nor anything that would cause such a strong reaction to the metha, I presume you took minimum threshhold servings a day, (usually what is written on a bottle is minimum threshhold).
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice and yeah i know, i was probably still shut down from my last cycle a little and didnt know it or something. and yeah i hope it comes back soon this blows.


Calves of Steel said:


> Get the #s from your doc. For some reason certain doctors think it's normal for a young man to have a woman's testosterone level.


ill try to get them


Prescott2012 said:


> That is a negative placebo. [FONT=宋]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats definitly part of it


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 21, 2012)

Some good Test and try adding BPS Endosurge. Wicked libido spike.


----------



## N21 (Feb 24, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Some good Test and try adding BPS Endosurge. Wicked libido spike.



i ran clomid and BPS Endosurge it didnt do anything


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 24, 2012)

kinda out there, but jerk off and stop before you bust a couple times a day for a few days without ever busting.  you should be good to go with your girl if she even looks at ur cawk after that.  I have read, but not sure if its true, that not ejaculating builds up test in ur nuts.  It's worth a try.

thats all i got besides what you have already done.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 24, 2012)

N21 said:


> i ran clomid and BPS Endosurge it didnt do anything


 
Hmm endo normally works for me, but now Clomid I will say for me is wicked. I got some liquid clomid and felt like crap one week. I started the clomid to see by one dropper a day. With in the first week I thought I was back at 19 again. I didn't get it, but then realized, that my estro was higher then normal. It went down from 31 on labs to 18 in a month of Clomid.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Feb 25, 2012)

Food for thought, when u do PH's your a lab rat. Grow some balls and get on the real thing.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 25, 2012)

N21 said:


> i ran clomid and BPS Endosurge it didnt do anything



Try dropping the BPS Endosurge. It binds with SHBG freeing up test assuming you have enough test to free up and SHBG is the problem which neither may be the case which could be screwing up the "tuned" symphony of hormones needed to to provide libido.


----------



## littlekev (Feb 25, 2012)

N21 said:


> the doc didnt tell me, just said everything was normal



The problem with this is you may have had a natural test of 700, and natural estro of 20. You see doctors have way to far of a separation in the scale of "Normal" levels. So what im saying is your test may be 350 "within normal" and your estro may be 40 "within normal," but for you this is a major diff. I would call the office and demand the actual numbers, that would help alot!


----------



## littlekev (Feb 25, 2012)

but like Carmine said 6 days isnt very long to have this isssue........


----------



## N21 (Feb 26, 2012)

littlekev said:


> but like Carmine said 6 days isnt very long to have this isssue........



yeah i know it seems such a short time to cause a problem, but it really did. Things did get a little better, but definitely arent where there were at, i still dont get morning wood


----------



## betramp (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## betramp (Mar 7, 2012)

Informative post


----------



## melvinakshay (Mar 7, 2012)

you're fucked.

Do men turn you ON now or you dont get turned ON at all ?


----------



## Speez (Mar 8, 2012)

melvinakshay said:


> you're fucked.
> 
> Do men turn you ON now or you dont get turned ON at all ?




-Your hillarious, I almost fell of my chair when I read this!


----------



## superyo (Aug 19, 2012)

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ok listen since nothing has worked try this, it should fix you: Buy Triptorelin(GnRH) and do ONLY 1 INJECTION OF 100 MCG. 2-3 days after the injection start PCT with the following:
 6 WEEKS: forma-stanzol 5 pumps am and pm the first 4 weeks, cut back to 3/3 the last 2 weeks
        AND
4 WEEKS: Unleashed and poct cycle 1 cap of each 3 times a day
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Do the above exactly as i told you to and tell me how you are after you finish


----------



## brundel (Aug 19, 2012)

Dont use Formastanzol
It contains cancerous tumor causing chemicals.
7,8 benzoflavone is also known as alpha napthoflavone and its pretty toxic stuff.
After a few months cancer was present in this study.

Am J Pathol. 1991 Sep;139(3):669-79.
Comparative morphologic and immunohistochemical studies of estrogen plus alpha-naphthoflavone-induced liver tumors in Syrian hamsters and rats.

Oberley TD, Slattery AF, Gonzalez A, Li SA, Li JJ.
Source

Pathology Service, William S. Middleton Memorial Veterans Hospital, Madison, WI 53705.

Abstract

Syrian hamsters were treated with ethinylestradiol and maintained on a diet containing *alpha-naphthoflavone* (alpha NF), a regimen that produces a high incidence of liver tumors. Morphologic analyses (light microscopy, immunoperoxidase studies, and electron microscopy) were performed on livers of these animals. *After 4 months of hormone plus alpha NF treatment, marked hepatocyte cell changes were already present, as demonstrated by loss of eosinophilic staining of hepatocyte cytoplasm. Large multinucleated hepatocytes exhibiting frequent mitoses were observed around central veins*. After 5 months of treatment, there was proliferation of bile ducts, and small cells with eosinophilic cytoplasm resembling hepatocytes appeared surrounding these bile ducts. At 7 to 8 months, the first tumor nodules (foci) were seen. Tumor foci in the portal area consisted of small clusters of large cells resembling hepatocytes with irregular nuclei. At the same time, dysplastic glands were identified among proliferating bile ducts. *By 8 to 10 months, large tumors were present. These were trabecular hepatocellular carcinomas with widely varying individual cell morphology.* Compared with adjacent liver, dysplastic glands in the portal areas, microcarcinomas, and large tumors all showed intense immunostaining for cytokeratin. Rats treated with the same regimen also developed hepatic tumors, but the light and electron microscopy results and immunohistochemical profiles were very different. Altered hepatic foci composed of small hepatocytes were typically prominent; however, malignant tumors did not arise from the portal area. Neither altered foci nor tumors stained significantly for cytokeratin. These data suggest that the biochemical events giving rise to these liver tumors differ between the species studied, despite the animals being exposed to the same treatment regimens.


PMID:1887866 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
PMCIDMC1886233
Free PMC Article


----------



## brundel (Aug 19, 2012)

First thing you need to do is ask your dr for a copy of the test for your records.
Then tell us the results.
Otherwise this is a pretty useless conversation because nobody including the OP has any idea whats potentially causing a problem.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2012)

This thread is 6 months old.


----------



## Diamond Plate (Aug 19, 2012)

^And he still can't get it up! LOL!!


----------



## Faymus (Aug 23, 2012)

superyo said:


> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Ok listen since nothing has worked try this, it should fix you: Buy Triptorelin(GnRH) and do ONLY 1 INJECTION OF 100 MCG. 2-3 days after the injection start PCT with the following:
> 6 WEEKS: forma-stanzol 5 pumps am and pm the first 4 weeks, cut back to 3/3 the last 2 weeks
> AND
> ...



I would NOT suggest Forma-Stanzol, Unleashed, or Post Cycle.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 23, 2012)

Faymus said:


> I would NOT suggest Forma-Stanzol, Unleashed, or Post Cycle.



Yes, those are all crap.  And who revived this old ass thread?


----------

